
Bernie Sanders Campaign Is Disciplined for Breaching Hillary Clinton Data - crsmith
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/12/18/sanders-campaign-disciplined-for-breaching-clinton-data/?smid=tw-share
======
crsmith
[http://www.latimes.com/nation/politics/la-na-sanders-
campaig...](http://www.latimes.com/nation/politics/la-na-sanders-campaign-
data-breach-20151218-story.html) "The ex-employee, Josh Uretsky, told CNN that
he wasn't trying to steal Clinton data but rather trying to understand the gap
in security in the system."

------
27182818284
The gap was a two-way street. So the Clinton campaign could have people
breaching the other side as well that haven't been caught or revealed yet as
well as other campaigns that have access to that system.

